# A lovely tribute to my nitey...



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My lovely daughter Natalie made this wonderful book for me....all about Nitey.....It is one of the greatest gifts I've received, and gotten at just the right time....the first time I looked at it, couldnt see a thing through my tears.....I cry every time I look at the book, but it's good tears...I put the book under my side pillow every night, and it's the first thing I touch and think about in the morning.....I thought I would share it with my golden friends....hope you enjoy it!! The link is below, just hit view photo book.. In the upper right, you can hit Full Screen..

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0AbMnLRk0ZOGjkw


----------



## Miley (Nov 2, 2010)

What a beautiful job she did!! :--heart:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a treasure.... both the book and your daughter. You've raised a sensitive girl who knew just what her mom's heart needed. I can well understand you holding this prize of a book close. It's a wonderful tribute to a much loved life. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

A very nice tribute to your Nitey. I had one made up for our beloved Rhett right after we said goodbye and posted it on his Memorial page. The photobooks will alway be a treasured memory of our best friends. Your daughter gave you a wonderful gift to keep those memories alive and with you always.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Nash666..... how heartbreakingly/upliftingly- beautiful !!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What a thoughtful daughter you have!! A beautiful tribute to Nitro and a treasured keepsake.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Just beautiful! Your daughter did a wonderful job, I was in tears by page 39 LOL ♥


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute and a thoughtful way to show how much she loves you and your lovely goldens.

Pete


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Such a wonderful tribute! So many beautiful photos of a very special golden, a gift that you will treasure forever.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I love the photo book. Your daughter is so thoughtful. It it a beautiful book with meomorable experience and events... When I am more organized in the near future, I will start to do one too. I am longing for a break time to have a good rest but life is just keep moving.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Just beautiful, a truly priceless gift.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, what an awesome daughter you've got there! Beautiful book, RIP sweet Nitey.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness! What a wonderful tribute to your Nitey! It makes me want to make one for my Fozzie, but I'm not sure I could get through it....


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

WOW - Some many years of joy and love - gave me tears looking at this beautiful gift from your daughter!!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Truly a gift to treasure! What a beautiful book about love! Very precious!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Your daughter is amazing and so thoughtful. It's a beautiful album and throughout I kept saying how much Nitey was loved by you and your family. What a wonderful life he had!! Hugs to you.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*It's been 9 mos. since you left me...*

Today it's been 9 mos. since I last kissed your nose, and rubbed that big hairy belly of yours...I miss you every day buddy, ..Your spirit is alive in our Neeko, and for that we are thankful....
My husband knows I've been thinking of Nitey (& Nash) lately, so he made me this video....Thought I would share it with you guys, my golden family....

The 3 boys - YouTube


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, so sweet!


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

Wow! Thank you for sharing. What a wonderful photo album. Photos are beautiful and quotes are so heartwarming. Thanks... I am inspired to learn to use that program.


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

So beautiful. Your husband was very thoughtful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

I just went back in the tread and saw the book. I cried from cover to cover. It is one of the most beautiful things I ever saw. I am so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Mjpar72 said:


> I just went back in the tread and saw the book. I cried from cover to cover. It is one of the most beautiful things I ever saw. I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, I have the book on my coffee table, I look at it often....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Such a beautiful book and tribute to Nitey.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Today my boy is 14!!!!! I know he's having a wonderful time with his brother Nash at the bridge!!! I miss him each and every day.... Today Neeko wanted to pay tribute to his great Uncle, whom he never had the pleasure to meet... This was taken on Nitey Hill .... Happy 14th Birthday Nitro!!!! XOXOXOXOXOXO lOVE YOUR MOMMA :--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:







:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 14th birthday at the bridge Nitro! I know that he will have a great time celebrating with Nash and all of his new golden buddies. That's such a beautiful tribute from Neeko. I'm sure Nitro and Nash are smiling down proudly at what a wonderful boy he's growing up into!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That is definitely a touching and beautiful tribute to Nitro. Thinking of you on this difficult birthday.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy 14th at the Bridge, Nitro! Neeko, you are such a good boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 14th at the Bridge sweet Nitro! There will be time again for us to celebrate birthdays together. Go play and have a fun!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

That was so amazing, just beautiful !!!


----------

